
An Attempt at Understanding the Canadian Income Tax System - Brideau
http://blog.citizenscode.org/2016/04/27/canada-how-much-income-tax-you-pay/
======
Brideau
This was my first major project using D3 so there was a bit of a learning
curve to get it to do what I wanted, but I was happy with the results in the
end. I relyied heavily on D3Kit to allow the charts to be responsive, and
Google Docs/Tabletop to manage the data.

While a lot of the charts appear simple, there was a lot of work done long
before I could even get to the point of making a plot by combining all the
different tax rates. It turned out to be a much larger project than I
expected.

